# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Sağlık >  Kibarlı doğal sağlık ürünleri : yetkili kişilerden bu konuya el atmasını rica ediyoru

## anau2

*Kibarlı doğal sağlık ürünleri : yetkili kişilerden bu konuya el atmasını rica ediyorum*


Ocak 27, 2013 | Kategori : Sağlık Şikayetleri

Şikayet no : #40175

mehaba ben yaklaşık 1o ay önce sayın dr mustafa eraslan konuşmalarından etkilenerek kibarlı eczanesi istanbul florya şubesine ilaç sipariş ettim bana neyin var dediler ben sol tarafım çok üşüyor 10 yıldır çoğalıyor dedim romatizma ihtimali çok yüksek dedim ve küçük abdestimi tutamıyorum bide mideden rahatsızım ekşime oluyor dedim bana 3 adet panaks 3 adet E1 3 adet S1 ve 6 şişe cemre suyu diye sirke tadında ilaç gönderdiler önce fiyat sordum 1600 tl dediler çok ödeyemem dedim bana sana 1200 tl 12 taksit yaparız dediler tamam ama dedim gelsem oraya bir muayaene etseniz dedim gerek yok dediler biz senelerdir bu işi yapıyoruz bu işin profosörüyüz dediler ben yine hocam bundan sonuç alamazsam bu parama yazık olur 2.ci defa almaya gücüm yok dedim hiç tasa etme kesinlikle sonuç verecek dediler ve kabul ettim ilaçlar geldi kullandım maalesef hiç bir fayda bulamadım geri arayıp fayda göremedim dedim anlattığımda bu kez yanlış ilaçlar kullanılmış dediler başka şubelere de sorduğumda yanlış olduğunu söylediler ben ya doğrusunu gönderin ya paramı iade edin dedim bana tekrar ödeme yapma koşulu ile ilaç gönderebileceklerini söylediler ben ödeme gücüm yok paramı istiyorum dediğimde benden rapor istediler hiçbir doktor rapor vermedi bu bizi ilgilendirmez sizin özel sorununuz rapor veremeyiz dediler haklı olarak ben kibarlıyı aradım rapor alamıyorum dedim sizin doktorunuza muayene olmak istiyorum ki siz görün dedim bana biz eczaneyiz doktorumuz yok rapor olmadan da hiç iade yapamayız dediler o halde ben ne yapmalıyım dedim benim için bu para büyük meblağ dedim sizi şikayet edeceğim dedim bana kendi şikayet telefonlarını verdiler o kişiyi aradım önce oda raporsuz olmaz dedi sonra arkadaşlarla görüşüp size döneceğim dedi beni 5.6 aydır bu şekilde oyaladılar hala son 3 taksidini ödemekteyim mağdurum sayın yetkili kişilerden bu konuya el atmasını rica ediyorum çocuklarımın ekmek parasını hiç uğruna taksit ödemekteyim lütfen yardımcı olun şimdiden teşkler ECZANE ADRESİ ŞU beşyol mah. birlik cad.no 14 küçük çekmece florya istanbul tel.no.0530 294 67 23 CANER BEY onların şikayetci olmam için verdikleri tlf no0212 580 01 01 ZEYNEL BEY saygılarımla

Kaynak: http://www.alosikayet.com/saglik-sikayetleri/2013/01/27/kibarli-dogal-saglik-urunleri-yetkili-kisilerden-bu-konuya-el-atmasini-rica-ediyorum.html
Geniş Bilgi: http://www.dogaltedavi.net/f259/must...anax-6616.html

----------

